# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Bên trong nhà máy ôtô VinFast của tỉ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng có gì?

## phuong_hanh3112

Từ những hoài nghi ban đầu, nhà máy sản xuất xe hơi VinFast ra đời với một hành trình "thần tốc", có thể được coi là một "kỳ tích" của một hãng ôtô "Made in Vietnam". Vậy bên trong nhà máy này người ta làm những gì để cho ra đời 1 chiếc ôtô...

Được biết đến là một nhà sản xuất ôtô của Việt Nam, VinFast được thành lập vào năm 2017, là một thành viên của Tập đoàn Vingroup.

Theo đó, đơn vị này có một nhà máy sản xuất tại thành phố Hải Phòng, với diện tích 335 hecta, có tổng vốn đầu tư 3,5 tỉ USD, là một trong những dự án công nghiệp lớn nhất Việt Nam.

VinFast cũng đã hợp tác công nghệ và kỹ thuật với các nhà sản xuất ôtô và linh kiện phụ tùng lớn của châu Âu như BMW, Siemens AG và Robert Bosch GmbH của Đức, công ty Magna Steyr của Áo, và hãng thiết kế Pininfarina của Ý, đồng thời hợp tác liên doanh sản xuất thân vỏ xe với Aapico Hitech của Thái Lan.

Đơn vị này cũng đã đăng ký với Phòng đăng ký kinh doanh Frankfurt để thành lập một văn phòng đại diện tên là VinFast GmbH, cùng các văn phòng tại Thượng Hải và Seoul.

Đại diện VinFast cho biết hãng xe này đang có kế hoạch tăng tỉ lệ nội địa hóa linh kiện sản xuất trong thời gian tới.

Năm 2018, VinFast giới thiệu các nguyên mẫu thiết kế đầu tiên của mình tại Triển lãm ôtô Paris Mondial ở Pháp, gồm một chiếc xe thể thao đa dụng (SUV) và một chiếc Sedan.

----------

